# Section dividers



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How would you build section dividers within the loft. I've seen solid walls ( Ithink I need a little more air). 1x2 wire (I acually have some of that). Half wall , half dowels. Any suggestions. The idea is to divide cocks and hens, breeders from flyers.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I will be doing the same and am planning to use wood lattice on the uppep haft of the wall. I think wire will work just fine I just want the wood look.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was told by breeders that when you separate cocks and hens they should not be able to see each other. That means solid doors between sections.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have sliding doors between my sections.
Can leave them open or closed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Are they solid


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

No--- They are 1/2 X 1 wire. And no serious problems between Cocks & Hens


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was told that they wouldn't stop courting and laying eggs, if they could see each other, thats just what i was told, don't know it to be true.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

In my experinece being around them from my stepdads loft which is over 20 years old he seperated them by wire fence and never had problem. Not saying its best method but it works.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Shadybug?????
is hens laying a problem for you????
2 posts--No Problems
Buy a handful of Fake eggs.
If you know of a way to stop hens laying----SHARE it with us.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You said no serious problems, does that mean you had problems????


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Trying to keep this thread alive.....someone suggested making the divider solid for at least a foot and a half so that birds on the floor wouldn't bother each other...that make sense. I think I may go with the wire...I like the looks of dowels and I think they are easier on feathers I'm told. Sure like to have some more input.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Raftree- I always had solid walls to seperate cocks and hens. This way you will have no problems starting up new pairings when its time to start breeding. If you want to use screen or dowels do so only on upper half. This will allow for ventilation but will prevent cocks from strutting their stuff to their hens on the floor. The cocks should have the nestbox side. I would close the doors but make a perch available to them on each nest box. The hens were given side with box perches or v-perches to deturr egg laying. I know of breeders who when weaning their youngsters they are placed in a section next to the breeders where 6" from the floor is doweled so parents can still feed if necessary. I don't agree with this. Food should be provided in nestbox so they learn to eat before moving them to their own compartment. Good luck ot you.
PS- dowels are easier on the feathers from my experience.-Nick..


----------

